# IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE, A LOCAL PUBLICATION OF PHOTOGRAPHS & INTERVIEWS OF ARIZONA'S ELITE IN CAR CULTURE & MOTORCYCLES...STAY TUNED, AS WE MAKE OUR WAY TO HAVE THIS NEW PROJECT FLOURISH BY THE END OF THIS YEAR. 
ALSO, MAKE YOUR WAY OVER TO OUR WEBSITE TO CHECK OUT MORE FLICKS, FUTURE ONLINE INTERVIEWS AND EVENTS, ALONG WITH OUR STORE WHERE YOU CAN COP ALL THE "IN THE STREETS" GEAR!!

http://WWW.INTHESTREETSMAG.COM

Stop by our Facebook page, "LIKE" it and stay updated....

https://www.facebook.com/pages/In-The-Streets-Magazine/145313192203748?sk=wall

Gracias,
=EL RUDY=









​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Roll'n Lowrider Videos repping the "Project" ITS logo shirt










The '59 shirt



















'99 Springer shirt










"Project" logo shirt










"Project " logo sweater





















​


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

is this a mag that caters to street driven cars, no transformer shit right?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Skim said:


> is this a mag that caters to street driven cars, no transformer shit right?


Damn right, Skim...If it's "In The Streets" it's in the mag...From Lowriders to Hotrods, Rat rods, Classics, Customs, Trucks and Motorcycles, there will be Something within our pages for everyone.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i support this mag 100% :thumbsup:


png image hosting


jpg image hosting


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i support this mag 100% :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> png image hosting
> ...


Thank you, We appreciate the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The shirts are nice :thumbsup: 

Good luck to you guys !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Damn right, Skim...If it's "In The Streets" it's in the mag...From Lowriders to Hotrods, Rat rods, Classics, Customs, Trucks and Motorcycles, there will be Something within our pages for everyone.


this should be good!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Skim said:


> this should be good!


Sup Skim, ya Bro, its good!! These cats take kool dudes and are about the street lows!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> The shirts are nice :thumbsup:
> 
> Good luck to you guys !





Skim said:


> this should be good!





Lunas64 said:


> Sup Skim, ya Bro, its good!! These cats take kool dudes and are about the street lows!!!


Thank you and we hope you enjoy the ride!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

G/L wit it homies


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

what up vatos!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*Had an amazing time at The West Gate food drive, put up by Identity C.C., Intruders C.C. and Majestics Phoenix... which was for a great cause! On behalf of In The Streets Magazine, I would like to thank Dave Torres and Al Luna for the invite and letting us be a part of this event and as always, the ITS Crew & Fat Sal for the help!!!!!!!! Thank you everyone that came up to our booth, to just say hello and the ones that bought shirts and the positive comments from everyone in regards to the project! Hope you all got some stickers!!!! Till the next show!!!!

El Whyner * Rizo * El Rudy

*







*
*


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ITS Sticker Collection


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE WUT UP WHYNER


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

For more flicks, please check out the website and give us some feedback. Thanks =EL RUDY= http://www.inthestreetsmag.com


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> G/L wit it homies


Thanks..


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

CHECK OUT THE NEW PICTURES ON http://www.inthestreetsmag.com


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> CHECK OUT THE NEW PICTURES ON http://www.inthestreetsmag.com


nice magazine thanks man and props


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> nice magazine thanks man and props


THANKS!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Magazine is now in the final stage for release, in the mean time stop by the site and check out the blog of flicks!

This past weekend we covered the Techniques Toy Drive 










and the Severed Ties Car Show








​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

THE WAIT IS OVER!!! OUT FOR SALE NOW!!!










Also added to our inventory of ITS Gear

The "Sick" Duece Tee and Beanies 


















​


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

[h=6]"ROLLIN' ON Z'S" TEE... SHIRTS ARE AVAILABLE TODAY!!!! MEN SIZES 4X AND ABOVE ARE $25.00. MEN'S M TO 3X ARE 20.00. SHIPPING AVAILABLE ANYWHERE IN THE U.S. FOR $6...YOU CAN PLACE AN ORDER @ http://http://inthestreetsmag.bigcartel.com/inthestreetsmag.bigcartel.com/ WHERE THE IMAGE WILL BE UP SOON! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT![/h]







​


----------



## finewine89 (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks good n hope to have you guys up in seattle . Keep up the good work!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:uffin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

finewine89 said:


> Looks good n hope to have you guys up in seattle . Keep up the good work!


Thank you, check out the website in my sig.


-EL RUDY


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


lookin gd gonna hv to put in another order.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc166/chainy67ss/2011-12-16_14-48-26_264.jpg[/IMG
showing support all the way from OC


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> showing support all the way from OC


Hell ya, thanks for the support Debo!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Hell ya, thanks for the support Debo!


anytime rudy.went mashing around town with da 67:thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt 4 its


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*REST IN PEACE

=WALT PREY=*








​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT See ya in mesa. :wave:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

In The Streets :thumbsup:


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

THESE VATOS SELL SOME FIRME SHIRTS,SEEN THEN IN YUMA AT THE UNITED DREAMS CAR SHOW,I BOUGHT THE ZENITH RIM SHIRT:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks pretty damn good so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> THESE VATOS SELL SOME FIRME SHIRTS,SEEN THEN IN YUMA AT THE UNITED DREAMS CAR SHOW,I BOUGHT THE ZENITH RIM SHIRT:thumbsup:





johnnie65 said:


> Looks pretty damn good so far. Keep up the good work.


Thank you for the support...










[h=2][/h] The Spring is here along with some amazing and a bit odd weather. Like many cruisers, this is perfect weather to shine up the chrome, wax the paint job and go out for a spin. Whether you got a hot-rod, lowrider, rat-rod or you’re just a spectator, nothing beats the weekend. Lucky for the ‘ITS CRU’, this weekend is another perfect example of family fun and getting together with fellow cruisers/gearheads and talking cars! Catch the ‘ITS CRU’ at the Cruise on Central brought on by Nancy Perry this Saturday the 21st! The following day on Sunday we got the Guadalupe Lowrider Car Show, one of the best family orientated car shows that is put up by the Intimidations Car Club snuggled in the heart of Guadalupe! Also, I am excited to tell you all of the new shirts that will be for sale this Spring and Summer. ‘ITS’ is teaming up with local artists to do collaborations. With that said, I had a convo with local pinstriper Ron Hernandez and he was gracious enough to lend his artistic abilities for said project. Be on the look out for that, and I will be contacting more artists as the weeks proceed. Also, be on the look out for The Felix the Gato shirt on SALE now!!!! Check out our site on the regular, and be sure to say what’s up to the fellow ‘ITS CRU’ members El Rudy, Rizo, Fat Sal and myself as we hit all the local events taking flicks! And remember to get ‘CERTIFIED”!

- El Whyner…
​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

In The Streets magazine will be teaming up with local artists to bring in their own flavor along with reppin' the mag for our readers. "ITS CRU" has teamed up with local Pinstriper Ron Hernandez, in a collaboration t-shirt. After having a convo with Ron in regards, he was down for the project and threw down some cool striping. T-shirts will be a limited run and more artists to come. These shirts will be for sale this Saturday at The Cruise On Central so get your "ITS GEAR" done up by the Legendary Ron.... 

Ron is "ITS" CERTIFIED!








​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Couple new shirts added to the ITS gear lineup...

El Gato










Ron Hernandez Pinstripe Edition


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

badass pics! In The Streets :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good shit, good luc......... if u make it to the east look out for them OBSESSION BOYS!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*Just a few from Roll'n Lowrider Videos Spring into Summer Car Show yesterday.... -El Rudy 

Photos by Fat Sal
*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Just a few from Roll'n Lowrider Videos Spring into Summer Car Show yesterday.... -El Rudy
> 
> Photos by Fat Sal
> *


ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

On behalf of Roll'n I want to thank Arizona for coming out to support the show. From what I have heard and read, there was a little bit of judging mishaps, but it is the first official show, and we will take what worked and improve on what didn't work for the next show.
Again thank you for the support AZ!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*TOPLESS TUESDAYS

*
















*
*​


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

What up???:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

DDCC83 said:


> What up???:thumbsup:


Sup homie? Look out for the DD Car show in the next issue!

-El Rudy


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT. SUP FELLAS


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

[h=6]In Honor and Remembrance of all the Military Troops past and present! We wanna thank everyone that served for us. 

-El Rudy, Fat Sal, El Whyner & Rizo.... The "ITS CRU"[/h]







​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


ttt


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*New prints are now available in our Store, Stop by and check them out!
http://inthestreetsmag.bigcartel.com/
-El Rudy
*​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*A few shots of the Orlie's Memorial Cruise in Phoenix!
 Enjoy!
-El Rudy

*



































​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Any word on an issue 3?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Any word on an issue 3?


.

We are working on that as we speak! I'll keep you updated! -El Rudy


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> ​


Bad ass carnal!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> nice pics


Thanks for looking!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

ITS.....TTT


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

i ordered sum shirts online almost 2 weeks ago, how long does it take? im local in az, thx


----------

